# Looking for Elm St Clip.



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Anybody have a good clear copy of the "1, 2 Freddy's coming for you" song sung by children?

I really need it. I have one clipped from the film..cant remember what one, but its not that clear. Im wondering if they ever did an official release on cd...


----------



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

i have it. where do i send it?


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

soon as i saw the thread I thought of u --jrzmac-- I had ya send me the same one 2 years ago. Thanks again.


----------

